# Mounting Firewire drive fails

## karmaking

Hi,

Seems I'm unable to mount/fdisk my external firewire drive. ieee1394, ohci1394, scsi_mod, sd_mod, sbp2 are compiled in. USB drives work fine.

There's one partition on the drive which mounts fine under Kanotix and Win32 on the same machine. Under Gentoo, the device nodes apparently are not created properly: /dev/sda and /dev/sda2 through /dev/sda15 exist, but not /dev/sda1.

Any help highly appreciated!  :Smile: 

cheers,

Daniel

/var/log/messages:

```
Jul 16 17:46:55 spacemate ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

Jul 16 17:46:56 spacemate ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e00000003]

Jul 16 17:46:56 spacemate ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

Jul 16 17:46:56 spacemate scsi1 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

Jul 16 17:47:03 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Jul 16 17:47:03 spacemate ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

Jul 16 17:47:03 spacemate Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: L300R0            Rev:

Jul 16 17:47:03 spacemate Type:   Direct-Access-RBC                  ANSI SCSI revision: 04

Jul 16 17:47:06 spacemate udevd-event[9980]: wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/fw-host0/0050770e00000003/0050770e00000003-0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/bus' failed

Jul 16 17:47:10 spacemate udevd-event[9980]: wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:03.0/fw-host0/0050770e00000003/0050770e00000003-0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/ioerr_cnt' failed

Jul 16 17:47:33 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Jul 16 17:47:33 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0:

Jul 16 17:47:33 spacemate command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jul 16 17:47:43 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Jul 16 17:47:43 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0:

Jul 16 17:47:43 spacemate command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jul 16 17:47:43 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

Jul 16 17:47:43 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0:

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda : sense not available.

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda: Write Protect is off

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda: asking for cache data failed

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jul 16 17:47:53 spacemate sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

 dmesg:

```

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050770e00000003]

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

scsi0 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: L300R0            Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access-RBC                  ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 13 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x5a: 5a 08 06 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ieee1394: sbp2: reset requested

ieee1394: sbp2: Generating sbp2 fetch agent reset

ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command

sd 0:0:0:0:

        command: cdb[0]=0x0: 00 00 00 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

----------

## Cintra

I had troubles seeing my firewire drive (sda) a week or so ago after removing a 1GB Kingston usb2 flash drive (sdb) while playing around with bluetooth dongle.

The firewire drive was still visible on XP and Slax, but not on Gentoo. 

I haven't had the time to find out more about it yet, but something is decidedly odd...

Mvh

----------

## Tuna

```
ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance 
```

```
modprobe sbp2 serialize_io=0
```

i remember i had to do this to have it working properly. i cant remember though if the drive detection problem was related to this. remember you have to unload the sbp2 module until you can load it again with the option.

----------

## cgmd

Tuna wrote: *Quote:*   

> remember you have to unload the sbp2 module until you can load it again with the option.

 

How is that done? I am having the same firewire error message.  :Confused: 

----------

## Tuna

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> How is that done? I am having the same firewire error message. 

 

```
modprobe -r sbp2
```

although this might fail if this is not listed with "lsmod" because then it is propbably compiled into the kernel directly. in this case you probably have to mess with your grub/lilo to add an append line to enable this option. it may be possible to change this option while the modules is running through the /proc or /sys interfaces but i dont know that.

----------

## cgmd

I actually resolved this problem by loading sd_mod, instead. 

Now sda0, sda1 & sda2 show up in /dev/ without problem...  :Wink: 

Thanks for your suggestion, though!

----------

## mikb

 *Quote:*   

> I actually resolved this problem by loading sd_mod, instead. 
> 
> 

 

I found this as well - trying to debug the problem, I plugged my usb/firewire ext drive into the usb port, an lo and behold, it worked! Safely remove it, plug it in on the firewire, and that now works too!

So the question then becomes, why does plugging a disk into usb result in sd_mod being loaded, but into firewire doesn't? Is this a udev or hotplug issue?

----------

